# اذاعة Fm ستيريو صغيرة



## mazen42 (12 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اذاعة اف ام الصغيرة هذه تشبه في عملها كثيرا مرسلات الاشارة ذات التعديل الترددي ولكن بفارق انها تعمل من خلال دخل اشارة ستيريو ماخوذه من جهاز تسجيل او دش او tv وتقوم ببثه عبر الهواء مما يمكنك من استقبال الاشارة المرسلة على باقي اجهزة الراديو في المنزل هذا اذا استخدمنا هوائي بطول 60 الى 80 سم اما في حال اردنا ان نزيد مدى الارسال واسماع اغانينا المفضلة الى الجيران يفضل وصل هوائي على سطح المنزل كهوائي التلفزيزن مثلا الدارة تعمل ضمن المجال 88MHz الى 102MHz اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم ------------------- وشكرا


----------



## جواد سالم خليل (19 يناير 2008)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## القزونى (20 يناير 2008)

تسلم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## badeee3 (22 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة .. ولكن الصور غير واضحة كفاية لاخذ التفاصيل بدقة وتطبيقها بالفعل ..

يرجى توضيحها وبيان مكان ادخال المدخل والمخرج

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mazen42 (26 يناير 2008)

الى الاخ badeee3
اخي الدارة تظهر عندي واضحة جدا وليس لها مخارج فقط هناك مدخلان للاشارة اليمينية واليسارية وهذا موضح على اللوحة المطبوعه والمخطط النظري اما بالنسبة للمخرج فهو من خلال هوائي داخلي او خارجي حسب الرغبه


----------



## [email protected] (28 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## maaas76 (4 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخي 
ويا حبذا لو استعملت لبث القرآن الكريم بدل الأغاني


----------



## mazen42 (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
وانا اتمنى ذلك انما الاعمال بالنيات ولكل امرء مانوى


----------



## asaeng (13 فبراير 2008)

بجد شكرا كتير اوى على الدائرة الجميلة دى بس اريد ان اعلم ان كنت جربتها وما هى المشاكل التى قابلتك.................. وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## mazen42 (6 يناير 2009)

asaeng قال:


> بجد شكرا كتير اوى على الدائرة الجميلة دى بس اريد ان اعلم ان كنت جربتها وما هى المشاكل التى قابلتك.................. وشكرا مرة اخرى


-----------------------------------------------------------
شكرا لك واسف على التاخير
الدارة مجربة من قبلي وهي تمام باذن الله
تقبل مروري


----------



## محمدالقبالي (7 يناير 2009)

مشكور على جهودك الرائعه والله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمود زكريا الاصلى (5 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرئع


----------



## ajeeljabbar (6 يناير 2011)

مشكككككككككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز المخطط والصور واضحة بشكل ملحوظ ونتمنى المزيد والتقدم


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## eng-qaid (13 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي على هذه الدائره ,,ان شاء الله اجربها ....

تحياااتي


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (13 يناير 2011)

شكر وذكر وصبر فيها نعيم واجر 

بالتوفيق والتقدم


----------

